# Mochi is chewing everything, when will he stop?



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

I know he is at his teething stage right now... I have been using bitter apple, he hates it. Bit I can't imagine spraying my entire house with it!

He chews puppy pads, my crown mouldings along the walls, my shelves, ripped their dog bed, rim of garbage bag, and.......... Donut's new collar that I have just put on donut before I took him out for a walk!

When will this stop? He is not only chewing but swallowing the bits and pieces too.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sorry to say you have a long way to go before the chewing stops. tabitha and jerry are
pretty much out of it (they will be three in December). but, they will chew on the front
window trim if i leave it open to them--they chewed on it as babies. at 10 months they
ate a hole in the drywall in the formal dining room; oh, and tore a hole in the vinyl flooring
in the breakfast room. evie is just getting into this stage 

i use ex-pens. when i can't directly supervise a young one, i pop them in there, even if
i just walk away for a few minutes. they can get into trouble really fast! good luck with Mochi 

p.s. evie has eaten holes in a couple of dog beds. now she only gets a blanket


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is 16 months old and cannot be trusted out of sight at all, except at bedtime - she loves being under the covers too much to bother with anything else!

She didn't start chewing until she was about a year old, but anything is fair game for her. I wish I could count how many baskets she has destroyed!


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh boy! Can't believe these little ones can destroy so much! I do keep them in a gated den, but he still destroys whatever he finds in there. I hate to have to keep them both in there most of the time as I do want to eventually let them run free in the house! 

Donut on the other hand is super well behaved. Never chews stuff... Well also doesn't quite play with his toys neither. So he was allowed out all the time.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please, do NOT let your babies get into this habit. Get a playpen/x pen and use it. Like Jerry's Mom says, put your pups in there whenever you can not watch them. If the phone rings, put them in the pen ect. You should have pads; or whatever they use to 'go', and a bed, water and a chewie. My baby was in the pen for only a short time, as she watched the other chi, and learned from her. Some need it for a year or two though! It is NOT cruel to confine them, it is sanity for you. Sue


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Provide him with healthy outlets that it is okay to demolish, teaching between what is okay to chew and what isn't okay helped me. 

Godric was a chewer and still is, but he's contained it to his nylas and bully sticks. Gretel wasn't too much of a chewer, other than shredding potty pads and tearing up a few spots of carpet. But for now just assume you'll have to keep him under lock and key at all times with you. 

You really aren't going to be able to deny them chewing everything, but really reinforcing what is okay and isn't okay helped me control his chewing. He still nibbles fingers i'm afraid, but as we don't have any small children around regularly that's manageable.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I must be lucky in that I've not had any chewers. Once or twice I caught Leah chewing the baseboards but we put a quick stop to that! 

I would consider possibly getting a small or medium sized x-pen for Mochi for now and putting it in the main living area of your home. Give him his bed, lots of great toys to chew on (rope bones...I dip them in low sodium chicken broth and freeze them, then give them to puppies...), nylabones, odor free bullies from bestbullysticks.com, and other toys with chewable bits. You can set ANY toy in a bag of dry dog food over night and get it smelling better to chew on  

Once Mochi is in the habit of chewing on the appropriate things, the walls, floorboards, shoes etc won't seem so appealing. My dogs pretty much always have chewies out, whether its bully sticks, antlers, rope bones, etc. 

Having a pen for a young puppy is a great idea anyway, because it helps you potty train the puppy.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Always leave appropriate chew toys out. Lion never chewed until we brought Penny home.. They chewed the corners of our baseboards... The funny thing is that they NEVER do it while I am gone, just when I am home. I found that telling them "NO" when they chew on the baseboards and then redirecting them to a chew toy has stopped the habit. I also rubbed bar soap on the baseboards... I forgot who gave me that tip.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

im having the same problem with mine,ive finally just had the new fitted kitchen that i wanted and my youngest pup has chewed the bottom of one of my cupboards  she is also swallowing things she has chewed up..the other day when i cleaned her mess up i found part of my shoe in there! i cant confine her because she has a fit,she would be ok if my shih tzu was in there with her but its not fair on her then,im just making sure i put everything up and leave plenty of chews down,good luck


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

I do keep him locked away in a small den with a bed and water and lots of toys. 

The thing is, I put a bed in there, he would make a hole. I put water bowl in there he would nib on it, put a pad in he will shred it too...

I can't exactly put nothing in there...


----------



## minimocha (Sep 28, 2007)

Similar situation here!

The thing is, no matter how many chew toys I leave in there with him, he always always wants the one donut is chewing on. Donut sometimes is nice and would let him have it, but once donut takes another toy or chew, mochi would still want whatever donut has. He must think donut always has the better one!




tonya_bella said:


> im having the same problem with mine,ive finally just had the new fitted kitchen that i wanted and my youngest pup has chewed the bottom of one of my cupboards  she is also swallowing things she has chewed up..the other day when i cleaned her mess up i found part of my shoe in there! i cant confine her because she has a fit,she would be ok if my shih tzu was in there with her but its not fair on her then,im just making sure i put everything up and leave plenty of chews down,good luck


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Try reusable pee pads, then. And blankets, instead of a bed. Water bowl? Try stainless steel...plastic is a very bad water bowl choice anyway due to chemicals leeching out of the plastic. Add in toys, chewies, etc...and it sounds like you can have plenty of stuff in there for him


----------

